# St. Josephs Nursing Home, Lochwinnoch May '09



## mr_bones (May 11, 2009)

St. Josephs has had a number of uses, since the core of the building was built in 1796, this included the addition of the chapel in 1943. It was converted into a nursing home in 1955 and continued to operate until 2004 (yes 2004, not 1994!!). Some interesting history, and a good set of photos can be found here ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/skin_ubx/sets/72157617146352801/ )

I was shocked at the incredibly bad state of the place in areas, especially seeing as it had only taken 5 years of abuse and missing roof slates/lead for an entire floor to fall through.

Despite this, it was an enjoyable explore.

Visited with Kate, Havoc, Lost and Jaff Fox.

pictures:


----------



## klempner69 (May 11, 2009)

Terrific slice of dereliction...and what was that computer..looks like a right relic.very good as usual Mr B.


----------



## mr_bones (May 11, 2009)

1983 Commodore


----------



## Sabtr (May 11, 2009)

Crikey that place has fallen to bits!

It's amazing how the walls have peeled and woodwork rotted. I can see parquet (spel?) flooring showing under one of the carpets. 

Looks a great place to explore though.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## klempner69 (May 11, 2009)

That Commodore predates a fellow explorer I know who happens to have a birthday soon!!!!!

ps..is it spelt Parkay?..not sure meself


----------



## chelle (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see no blue pipes there


----------



## Krypton (May 12, 2009)

What a shame about the floor. Looks like yu had a very good trip around scotland though!


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2009)

Really sad to see the place in such a state!  
Glad to see the gorgeous stained-glass windows still intact, though. 
Mr B, you look like an angelic choirboy in the group portrait!!!


----------



## rat girl (Jun 19, 2009)

oooo that looks great! like the piccy with the chairs - can just imagine a crazy old woman sitting in one of them waiting on someone visiting!!


----------



## BenCooper (Jun 21, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> That Commodore predates a fellow explorer I know who happens to have a birthday soon!!!!!
> 
> ps..is it spelt Parkay?..not sure meself



It's Parquet


----------

